# My Newest Pics



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Well, here's a link to all the new pics I took today of my SE. Tell me what you think. There's really not much I did recently to effect what the car looks like other than washing the car really good today and cleaning it inside and out and waxing it a bit. 

http://www.dvstuning.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=192


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Beautiful and clean ride bro


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

As always, a beautiful car.

I see you're running phpBB2 on your team page - that's what I use on the NW Nismo page. Damn cool software.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks all! Yeah, it was sorta a pain to get it going, but then once I figured it out, it was super easy to setup.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

I must say, it is one of the nicest b15 i have seen. Good job, but the only thing I don't like is that big tach, IMO. I found the only solution for me will be just the shift light. But dam that looks clean.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

jamse-r said:


> *I must say, it is one of the nicest b15 i have seen. Good job, but the only thing I don't like is that big tach, IMO. I found the only solution for me will be just the shift light. But dam that looks clean. *


The big tach might be going away cause of my gauge pod that I'll be getting for all my non-n/a gauges.  If it's too in the way or getting a bit gaudy with too many added gauges, it's history. I like it, but I know most people I know on all the forums I'm in don't. To each his own!  Thanks for the great comments!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Nice looking b15


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *Nice looking b15 *


Thanks buddy.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I like the liptons... makes me thirsty


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice ride bro


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks fellas. Lipton is always good.


----------



## johnp69 (Feb 22, 2003)

best lookin 00 and 01 ive seen nice job clean style and not cheesy at all,, good work..... rims look very good also


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

johnp69 said:


> *best lookin 00 and 01 ive seen nice job clean style and not cheesy at all,, good work..... rims look very good also *


Preciate it!


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

That's pretty sweet Mr. Sentra. Where'd you get your gauge's? I like em and I'm not a really big fan of the red ones in the '03s. Thanks!


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Thats the nicest non SE-R B-15 I've seen. What are those rims, they look like good V replacements. Did u buy your car new?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

FletchSpecV said:


> *That's pretty sweet Mr. Sentra. Where'd you get your gauge's? I like em and I'm not a really big fan of the red ones in the '03s. Thanks! *


Actually, all the indash gauges came stock in the SE for 2000. 



SentraXERacer said:


> *Thats the nicest non SE-R B-15 I've seen. What are those rims, they look like good V replacements. Did u buy your car new? *


I bought my car new, yes. I have just a tad over 30,000 miles on it right now. Just in time for that turbo upgrade.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Damn it! Of course they came stock so I can't find them for my car,  . I saw a similar kit somewhere. I'll just have to find it. Thanks though!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

FletchSpecV said:


> *Damn it! Of course they came stock so I can't find them for my car,  . I saw a similar kit somewhere. I'll just have to find it. Thanks though! *


Two of my buddies on the team run aftermarket in dash gauges for their Spec's. Check out this thread: 

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44559&highlight=spec+gauges


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

A B15 SE, nice man.








I've only seen one of those around where I live and even then it was selling for $17,000 used at the dealership. Wish I owned it. It has the SR20DE engine doesn't it? From the pic's it seems so.
Too bad they didn't keep the SR20DE around a little longer or use it in the Sentra for the stock engine; I'd certainly buy a new Sentra then.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Mr SEntra said:


> *Two of my buddies on the team run aftermarket in dash gauges for their Spec's. Check out this thread:
> 
> http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44559&highlight=spec+gauges *


Thanks!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Yeah, it's definitely SR20 powered man.  I'm so glad that I got an SR, especially now with me working on boosting it. Seems like it was meant to be.


----------

